# Fish suggestions



## Atomsk (Nov 28, 2015)

I want to set up a tank for my den, something around 10g. I'm wanting a community tank with a lot of variety colorwise. Neon Tetras are a possibility, but I'm really wanting something with a wider range of looks. Any suggestions?


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

Basic rule is anything smaller than the betta and that isn't a fin nipper (so no tiger barbs) or overly 'bossy'. Your betta will want to be the alpha. Plenty of people put guppies in with their bettas, and they can come in different colors. There are also more different types of tetras besides the traditional neons.
If you were meaning a tank without a betta, the personalities of the fish are less important, but still important  I personally love neons, but angelfish, black mollies, bala sharks, and platys are interesting or colorful, and likely to be found in your local fish store.


----------



## Atomsk (Nov 28, 2015)

This tank would be Betta free, since I don't want anyone stressed out.

Forgot to say thanks.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

stay away form angelfish, black mollies, bala sharks, and platys as they all requer a tank bigger the a ten gallon also the black molly is a brackish water fish. I have a nano salt water tank that is ten gallons and I love it. I don't know what type of setup u are doing but if u need help with anything let us know I would do a barb tank if I was u


----------



## Atomsk (Nov 28, 2015)

It would be a very straightforward tank. Freshwater, heater and filter setup, artificial plants; definitely a lower difficulty aquarium.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

A couple male guppies and a couple male platys? Or just one or the other...


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Depending on your water conditions and availability, celestial pearl danio, boraras brigittae, pygmy cory, pseudomugil gertrudae, clown killifish, sparkling gourami, endlers, guppies, or ember tetras, might all be options for a 10 gallon tank.

However, some of the species I've mentioned are especially sensitive when it comes to water quality, and can be quite shy if the tank is not to their liking (such as too much open space).


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Depending on water quality, and I do mean you will have to keep your water pristine, Fancy Shrimp would look spectacular in a nicely planted tank.

Here's a suggestion. 

*Snow White Shrimp *











I am getting 6 of these for Christmas. I have set up and cycled a Aquael 5.5 gallon cube for them and its maturing nicely thanks to a Mystery snail. 
*Crystal Black Shrimp, SSS Grade
*









Please note the shrimp above are not cheap, they range from $50 to $70 each, You could use cheaper shrimp, say $20 like the 
*Crystal Black Shrimp, S Grade*


----------



## Atomsk (Nov 28, 2015)

Can Tetras be mixed, or do they need to be kept in similar groups? Like will Neons school with long fins or would they keep their distance?


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

They might not school together, but should get along ok. In a 10g you're looking at small tetras only or danios. If you can, a 20g long tank will show.off the tetras much better than a 10g and you will be able to keep a bigger school of fish. Your stocking options for a 10 gal. are very limited.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would think most fish are going to prefer to school/shoal with individuals that are the same species, rather than individuals that are simply from the same genus/group/family (I'm not really sure what the correct technical term is).


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Shoaling fish need groups of their own species. If you have, say, two neons and two blackskirts, they may swim together but it's only because that's their only option and they're stressed.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Peacock gudgeon 40 litres is fine for a couple of adult pairs.


----------



## Atomsk (Nov 28, 2015)

I read up on Endlers, they sound intriguing. I can't find anything on how many are needed to be comfortable. I also spotted some black Neon Tetras at Petsmart, they're pretty nice looking.

Thanks for helping me, mates. When I do get around to setting this tank up, I'll post pics.


----------

